# Yellowstone Trip



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm heading to fish the Northeast section of Yellowstone Nat'l Park. We will leave Northern Utah early Wed. morning (Aug. 13). We plan on fishing The Yellowstone, Lamar, Slough, Soda Butte, etc. 

Anyone been up fishing there lately? Any advice on flies? 

Thanks!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Black and red ants worked for us couple weeks ago. Salmon flies too.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoppers and Hoppers and hoppers. Late August is hoppers.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I second the hoppers! Stop in at the local fly shops, there is a moth hatch too  I read something about it on a facebook post by a guiding outfit up there. I've been up there before this time of year and seen the spruce moth hatch, it's pretty cool. I love the Lamar though.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

When you get back, post up and let us know how it went.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

I just posted a report under the "trip reports" section. We had a great trip. Yellowstone is my favorite place in the world!


----------

